# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  وظيفة شاغرة في شركة سياحة

## فهمي سامر

*
*

*السلام عليكم*
*يوجد وظيفة شاغرة في شركة تعمل في مجال السياحة*  
*طريقة العمل وعدد الساعات المطلوبة*
*العمل من المنزل وخلف جهاز كومبيوتركم ولمدة تسعة ساعات يومياً وستة أيام بالأسبوع يبدأ في تمام الساعة التاسعة على توقيت النمسا مع وجود ساعة إستراحات يتم إخذها بشكل منتظم حسب الإتفاق*
*
*
*العمل المطلوب*
*إدارة مواقع على نظام الوردبرس وتسويقهم الكترونيا*
*عمل حملات تسويقية على مواقع التواصل الإجتماعية وتدريب وإدارة مجموعات تسويقية*
*القيام بالمراسلات والبحث بالإنترنيت وأعمال من خلال الكومبيوتر حسب طلب الإدارة*
*الخبرات والمهارات*
*إتقان ماتم ذكره بالإضافة إلى إتقان العمل على البرامج التي تساعد على إنشاء مقاطع فيديو والقدرة على العمل على إدارة قناة على اليوتوب وكذلك العمل على برامج غوغل (جوجل)*
*تحديد الراتب المجدي لعملكم*  
*يرجى زيارة الصفحة للتعرف على كل جديد بما يخص العمل مع شركتنا حيث أننا نضع كل وظيفة شاغرة لدينا فيها*
*https://www.mts-vienna.com/job/*
*تقديم الطلب على الإيميل والتواصل معنا عن طريق الواتس على الرقم 004369917202070*
*mts.vienna@gmx.at*
*
*
*يرجى ارسال السيرة الذاتية واللغات وشهادات الخبرة التي لديكم على الإيميل فهذه المعلومات ستكون أساسية بإختيار من نجدهم أفضل لهذه الوظيفة ونقوم بالحوار معهم*
*مع تسمية الطلب بالإيميل مهمة جداً*  
*Supject: job*
*
*

----------

